# Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen



## Leob12 (5. April 2015)

*Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Die Entwicklung und Begrenzung von Bargeldzahlungen ist keine Neuheit, allerdings bekommt dieses Thema in den Medien meiner Ansicht nach zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit, wo die Folgen doch ziemlich gravierend sein könnten. 

Zuerst kurz die "aktuellen" Neuigkeiten aus Frankreich sowie ein paar andere Beispiele:
In Frankreich hat die Regierung beschlossen, das man ab September nur mehr Barzahlungen bis maximal 1000€ tätigen kann. 
Bisher konnte man bis 3000€ mit Bargeld zahlen. Als Grund dafür wird der Kampf gegen den Terrorismus abgegeben. 
Quelle: Frankreich schrÃ¤nkt Bargeldverkehr drastisch ein - News - Schweizer Radio und Fernsehen
France steps up monitoring of cash payments to fight 'low-cost terrorism' | Reuters
Zusätzlich dazu müssen Banken, falls Kunden mehr als 10.000€ einzahlen oder beheben, die Behörde Tracfin (Geldwäsche-Behörde) informieren. 
Frankreich: Mit groÃŸen Schritten zum Bargeld-Verbot - Gegenfrage.com

In Italien gibt es eine ähnliche Regelung, schon seit 2012, allerdings mit ganz anderem Grund: Eindämmung von Geldwäsche.  
Italien verbietet Barzahlungen über 1000 Euro « DiePresse.com

In Schweden ist das bargeldlose Zahlen schon sehr weit fortgeschritten. 
Dadurch wurde sogar die Zahl der Banküberfälle von 110 (Jahr 2008) auf 16 (Jahr 2011) gesenkt.
Alles auf die Kreditkarte: Schweden verlieren die Lust am Bargeld - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Sehr viele Tankstellen akzeptieren nur mehr Kreditkarte.
http://www.schwedentipps.se/blog/sc...karte-mitnehmen-maestro-ec-kart/#.VSFJQV2sVI0

Fassen wir noch kurz die positiven Argumente für die Begrenzungen zusammen: 
-Geldwäsche wird erschwert
-Zahl der Banküberfälle sinkt (zumindest in Schweden, wobei dort bargeldloses Zahlen weit verbreiteter ist als in Deutschland oder Österreich)
-Kampf gegen Terrorismus 

Alles eigentlich gute und sinnvolle Motive, mehr auf bargeldlose Zahlungsmittel umzusteigen und die Verbreitung zu fördern. 

Kommen wir nun zu ein paar Gegenargumenten, welche mir eingefallen sind: 

-Unter dem Vorwand, "Kampf gegen Terrorismus", wird die Privatsphäre des einzelnen Bürgers weiter eingeschränkt. 
-Durch die Verwendung von bargeldlosen Zahlungsmittel kann jede Zahlung der Menschen verfolgt und protokolliert werden, Stichwort gläserner Bürger. 

Für mich aber weitaus weitreichendere Folgen könnte eine Verdrängung der Bargeldzahlungen aber in Verbindung mit vom IWF offen diskutierten Negativzinsen auf Sparguthaben haben. 
"Negativzinsen" auf Sparguthaben ist nichts anderes als eine "Strafe" oder ein Versuch um die Leute (oder auch Banken, diese Regelung gibt es dort schon seit einer ganzen Weile) zum Kauf von Produkten zu animieren ("bevor mein Geld auf der Bank weniger wird, gebe ich es lieber aus" überspitzt formuliert) und damit die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln. Dasselbe hat man schon für Banken eingeführt, wodurch diese weniger Geld auf der EZB parken und letztendlich soll das Geld ja beim Konsumenten in Form von billigen Krediten ankommen. So, um den Bogen zu schließen: Gibt man das Geld lieber aus, wobei man aber wunderbar überwacht werden kann, dann hat der Staat letztendlich wirklich einen großen Schritt in Richtung gläserner Bürger gemacht, zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Existiert jetzt so gut wie kein Bargeld mehr, sondern lediglich in elektronischer Form, so hat der Staat bzw die Bank auch potenziell die Kontrolle über das Geld am Bankkonto, Stichwort Zwangsenteignung bzw Teilenteignung. 
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/article112468144/Euro-Staaten-beschliessen-Enteignungsklausel.html
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/finanzen...negativzinsen-rettet-die-sparer-13306951.html
Ein Beispiel aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit, Argentinien: 
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/staatsbankrott-das-beispiel-argentinien-1955217.html

Ich will hier keineswegs den Teufel an die Wand malen, für mich ist aber die Regelung in Frankreich wieder eine Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit unter dem Vorwand Anti-Terror. Wird diese Regelung wirklich helfen, Terroristen schon im Vorfeld zu schnappen? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Gegen einen Anschlag ein paar "Irren" kann man meines Erachtens nichts machen, siehe USA Boston Marathon. Auch dort wurde seit 9/11 die persönliche Freiheit absolut eingeschränkt, unter demselben Vorwand. 
Es wird natürlich auch das Argument kommen "Wenn du nichts zu verbergen hast...", ja, natürlich, dann wäre es wohl auch in Ordnung wenn jede Woche eine Behörde bei dir in der Wohnung nach Waffen oder Sprengstoff oder Drogen sucht, tolle Vorstellung. Nein, für mich zählt dieses Argument einfach nicht. 
Ich stehe dieser ganzen Entwicklung eher skeptisch (skeptisch, nicht kategorisch ablehend) gegenüber, und ich bin keineswegs gegen staatliche Kontrolle. Nur für mich besteht hier einfach zu viel negatives Potenzial. 
Aber vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären (was aber nicht Sinn des Threads sein soll). 

mfg
leo


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Na irgendwie muss man ja die Leute dazu bringen, ihr Geld nicht in Form von Scheinen bei sich zu haben - alles was die Leute in der Tasche haben kann ja nicht zum Spekulieren benutzt werden - im schlimmsten Falle würden die Leute irgendwann noch bemerken, dass ihr Kontostand nur eine wertlose Zahl ist bzw. so viel Geld bei weitem nicht existiert wie als Giralgeld in den Datenleitungen so fließt.

Persönlich würde mich das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (wo es nur einen einzigen Verkäufer des gewünschten Produktes gibt) nicht weiter stören - wenn ich zu nem Händler gehe, dem 10.000€ in Bar aufn Tisch lege und sage ich will XY haben und der meint nein er will mein Geld so nicht dann hatter eben Pech gehabt und ich nehme den Geldkoffer wieder mit.


Bargeldlos zahlen mache ich im Prinzip nur bei Onlinehändlern, alles wo ich selbst persönlich mit dem Verkäufer in Kontakt stehe zahle ich grundsätzlich mit Bargeld. Und mir gehen solche Leute unglaublich auf die Nerven, die für 3,50€ im Laden ne Wurst kaufen und das dann mit Karte bezahlen müssen. 


Aber wie auch immer, das bargeldlose System wird garantiert kommen, das ist nur ne Frage der Zeit. In vielen Jahren hat wahrscheinlich jeder nen 1x1 mm großen RFID im Daumen mit dem gezahlt wird. Hoffentlich kommt das erst dann, wenns mir egal ist.


----------



## Xtreme RS (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Gut es wird halt vor allem die Schwarzarbeit eingeschränkt. Da die EU nur noch aus Pleitegeiern besteht, versucht man natürlich jeden Schlupfraum zu eleminieren.
Wenn ein Handwerker seine Ware nicht mehr bar bezahlen kann, beziehungsweise mit dem Bargeld des Kunden nichts mehr anfangen kann, muss er über Bankkonten gehen und dann haben die Finanzbehörden leichtes Spiel...

Es ist sowieso erschreckend, was das Finanzamt schon alles über uns weiß, und welche Datenmengen über die Bürger schon im Hintergrund übertragen werden...


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Es kann auch generell dazu dienen den Bargeldfluss in der EU zu hemmen, evtl. einfach aus dem Grund herraus das in relation recht wenig Geld in Form von Scheinen und Münzen vorhanden ist und man so engpässe nicht aufkommen lassen will bzw. verschleiern will. Das wäre ja sowieso die größte Sorge eines jeden Landes da am IWF angeschlossen ist, das ein großteil der Bevölkerung auf die Idee kommt ihr Geld bar abzuheben. Vielleicht bereitet man sich auch schon auf eine Ära LePen vor mit Euro Ausstieg und allem was dazu gehört - sind aber alles nur spekulationen meinerseits.


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es kann auch generell dazu dienen den Bargeldfluss in der EU zu hemmen, evtl. einfach aus dem Grund herraus das in relation recht wenig Geld in Form von Scheinen und Münzen vorhanden ist und man so engpässe nicht aufkommen lassen will bzw. verschleiern will. Das wäre ja sowieso die größte Sorge eines jeden Landes da am IWF angeschlossen ist, das ein großteil der Bevölkerung auf die Idee kommt ihr Geld bar abzuheben. Vielleicht bereitet man sich auch schon auf eine Ära LePen vor mit Euro Ausstieg und allem was dazu gehört - sind aber alles nur spekulationen meinerseits.



Das ganze Geld kann eh nicht abgehoben werden, ein großer Teil existiert ja nur elektronisch.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Das ist mir auch klar (Giralgeld und das Geld nicht durch Leistung sondern durch Schuldaufnahme entsteht) - es muss ja nichtmal "alles" abgehoben werden um ein Land ins Chaos zu stürzen, ich denke der Schwellenwert das es zu Chaos kommen kann, dürfte sehr niedrig liegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Man kann nur hoffen das hier nicht gleiche Blödsinn aufkommt, was ich an Geld besitze geht niemanden was an auch nicht wo es herkommt. Terrorismus ist doch nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument für die totale Kontrolle der Bürger.
Mir gehen jetzt schon Leute auf den Sack die jeden Piss mit der Karte zahlen müssen. Braucht dann bald jeder Haushalt ein Terminal?


----------



## Amon (7. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Ist doch nichts neues dass die  Rechte der Bürger mit dem Totschlag Argument Terrorismus Bekämpfung beschnitten werden. Wäre ja auch zu einfach die ganzen terroristen aus dem Land zu werfen und die Grenzen wieder dicht zu machen. Aber da fehlt einem ja dann der Grund das eigene Volk lückenlos zu Überwachen und dafür zu sorgen dass einige Flachzangen das auch noch gut finden.



> Zusätzlich dazu müssen Banken, falls Kunden mehr als 10.000€ einzahlen  oder beheben, die Behörde Tracfin (Geldwäsche-Behörde) informieren.



Das gibt es in Deutschland schon länger aber ich glaube da waren es 20.000€ aber ich glaube nur wenn man einzahlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Gut es wird halt vor allem die Schwarzarbeit eingeschränkt. Da die EU nur noch aus Pleitegeiern besteht, versucht man natürlich jeden Schlupfraum zu eleminieren.
> Wenn ein Handwerker seine Ware nicht mehr bar bezahlen kann, beziehungsweise mit dem Bargeld des Kunden nichts mehr anfangen kann, muss er über Bankkonten gehen und dann haben die Finanzbehörden leichtes Spiel...



Gegen Schwarzarbeit dürfte das gar nicht helfen. Wer außerhalb der Gesetze beschäftigt, wird (wenn überhaupt solche Summen zu Stande kommen) auch jenseits des Gesetzes auszahlen. Und die meisten Schwarzarbeiter führen keinen Lebenswandel, bei dem sie regelmäßig über 1000 € am Stück ausgeben.



> Es ist sowieso erschreckend, was das Finanzamt schon alles über uns weiß, und welche Datenmengen über die Bürger schon im Hintergrund übertragen werden...



Bislang gehts mit dem Finanzamt noch halbwegs. Normalerweise weiß dass nur, was du für ein Einkommen hast. Was ich aber viel schlimmer bei solchen Regelungen finde: Man wird gezwungen, ungleich mehr Daten (nämlich den kompletten Zahlungsverkehr) in die Hand eines gewinnorientierten Privatunternehmens zu geben. 




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es kann auch generell dazu dienen den Bargeldfluss in der EU zu hemmen,



Bargeld fließt äußerst schlecht. Eigentlich wäre es in wirtschaftlich instabilen Zeiten im Interesse der Regierungen, wenn ein größerer Teil der Zahlungsvorgänge über träges Bargeld abgewickelt wird, denn das kann in Krisituationen nicht binnen Sekunden in Bewegung gesetzt werden.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Mal noch ein anderer Gedankengang, der auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist:
Bargeld ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes »dreckig« und mit Unmengen von Keimen und Bakterien behaftet. Im Geldbeutel juckt mich das nicht. Wenn jedoch Lebensmittelhändler wie Kantinen, Bäckereien, Metzgereien und Imbissbuden nicht mehr mit Geld in Berührung kommen, sondern der Kunde hier nur noch selbst ein Kärtchen in ein Terminal steckt, wäre das dort durchaus ein hygienischer Vorteil 

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was manche hier gegen Kartenzahlung haben. In bar zahlt man meistens eh nicht passend und dieses »Hin- und Her-Gewurstel« mit Geldschein und dem Rückgeld dauert an der Kasse manchmal sogar noch länger als ein Zahlvorgang mit der Karte.

Was das Thema gläserner Bürger betrifft: Da ist doch in Zeiten von Internet, Fratzenbuch und Smartphone eh schon das halbe Leben öffentlich gemacht. Ob ich dann bei C&A 2 T-Shirts kaufe (und mit Karte zahle) oder mein Auto tanke, ist da doch eher irrelevant ...


----------



## Superwip (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



> Kommen wir nun zu ein paar Gegenargumenten, welche mir eingefallen sind:
> 
> -Unter dem Vorwand, "Kampf gegen Terrorismus", wird die Privatsphäre des einzelnen Bürgers weiter eingeschränkt.
> -Durch die Verwendung von bargeldlosen Zahlungsmittel kann jede Zahlung  der Menschen verfolgt und protokolliert werden, Stichwort gläserner  Bürger.



Prinzipiell kann sogar jede Zahlung kontrolliert und gegebenenfalls unterbunden werden...


----------



## Amon (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Man glaubt gar nicht wie viele Geldscheine mit Drogen "verseucht" sind.


----------



## jamie (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Mal noch ein anderer Gedankengang, der auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist:
> Bargeld ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes »dreckig« und mit Unmengen von Keimen und Bakterien behaftet. Im Geldbeutel juckt mich das nicht. Wenn jedoch Lebensmittelhändler wie Kantinen, Bäckereien, Metzgereien und Imbissbuden nicht mehr mit Geld in Berührung kommen, sondern der Kunde hier nur noch selbst ein Kärtchen in ein Terminal steckt, wäre das dort durchaus ein hygienischer Vorteil
> 
> Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was manche hier gegen Kartenzahlung haben. In bar zahlt man meistens eh nicht passend und dieses »Hin- und Her-Gewurstel« mit Geldschein und dem Rückgeld dauert an der Kasse manchmal sogar noch länger als ein Zahlvorgang mit der Karte.
> ...



Ist es nicht. Denn mit Hilfe dieser Daten kann dann z.B. auch zu 100% nachvollzogen werden, wo du zu welcher Zeit gewesen bist. Es geht nicht um deine T-Shirts. Es geht um dein Bewegungsprofil. 

Bzgl. Wechselgeld wäre ich eher dafür, 1,2 und 5 (vllt. noch 10 und 20) Cent-Münzen abzuschaffen, wie's z.B. auch in der Schweiz schon gemacht wurde. Die haben sowieso keine Bedeutung mehr. Ob ich jetzt 4,99€ bezahle oder 5€ ist dann auch egal. Auch über's Jahr gerechnet ist das nicht viel. Es gibt auch nichts, das man mit so kleinen Münzen bezahlen könnte. Zu meiner Kindheit konnte man im Supermarkt oder an der Tankstelle noch für 10 Cent Centershocks kaufen, aber die kosten ja mittlerweile auch deutlich mehr.
Das wäre somit eine praktikable Lösung. 
Bargeldloses Bezahlen hingegen halte ich für eine schlechte Lösung - die Probleme wurden im Thread ja schon angedeutet.


----------



## Amon (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Ja, für eine Abschaffung der 1 & 2ct Münzen wäre ich auch, die braucht echt kein Mensch.


----------



## T-Drive (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Mit was soll ich dann abends wenn ich die Hosentasche leere das Schweinderl füttern ? So kommen über Wochen/Monate schon einige Teuronen zusammen, außerdem wird durch die Abschaffung der kleinen Münzen nochmal kräftig an der Preisschraube gedreht werden und es gibt nicht nur wohlhabende in unserem Land.


----------



## jamie (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Mit was soll ich dann abends wenn ich die Hosentasche leere das Schweinderl füttern ? So kommen über Wochen/Monate schon einige Teuronen zusammen, außerdem wird durch die Abschaffung der kleinen Münzen nochmal kräftig an der Preisschraube gedreht werden und es gibt nicht nur wohlhabende in unserem Land.



Ich gehöre selber nicht zu den Reichsten, aber was kannst du denn für z.B. 5 Cent kaufen? Übliche Preise sind z.B. 1,79€. Das wären dann nach der Abschaffung 1,80€, also 1 Cent mehr. Auch über's Jahr gerechnet ist das extrem wenig.

Dem gegenüber steht z.B. ein verminderter Verwaltungsaufwand, der Kosten spart.


----------



## T-Drive (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



jamie schrieb:


> Dem gegenüber steht z.B. ein verminderter Verwaltungsaufwand, der Kosten spart.



Die Kosten spart der, der sowieso genug hat. Die Zeche zahlt der kleine Mann (Verbraucher) , wie immer halt. 

 Die -,99 Preise sind nur die schwachsinnige Blüte der Verkaufsförderung oder Profitgier, das kann man wirklich abschaffen.


@T
Wer zahlt denn noch Beträge über 1000€ in Bar ?, die absolute Ausnahme würd ich sagen.


----------



## jamie (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Die Kosten spart der, der sowieso genug hat. Die Zeche zahlt der kleine Mann (Verbraucher) , wie immer halt.
> 
> Die -,99 Preise sind nur die schwachsinnige Blüte der Verkaufsförderung oder Profitgier, das kann man wirklich abschaffen.
> 
> ...



Wieso denn 1€ Pfand? Selbst wenn 10 und 20 Cent-Münzen abgeschafft würden, wären's 50 Cent Pfand, wenn nur 1,2 und 5 Cent abgeschafft würden, wären's 30 Cent. Das ist jetzt nicht viel mehr als 25 Cent.  Ich sehe da also keine Gefahr, zumal mal solcher sozialer Probleme auch eher anderweitig Herr werden würde (BGE z.B.); aber das wird jetzt OT.

Wer redet denn vom Online-Kauf? Ich hatte doch das Beispiel im Supermarkt.  
Und auch bei mir beim Bauern oder im Bio-Laden gibt es irgendwas, für das man Kupfermünzen bräuchte. Das Billigste, das mir spontan einfällt, sind die einzelnen Schokoriegel für 25 Cent an der Supermarktkasse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Ob es weh tut oder nicht ist sch.. egal, bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf. 
Bei einer großen Familie wo der Wocheneinkauf schnell mal um die 200 Taler kostet fallen da doch schon ein paar Teuro an


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... was ich an Geld besitze geht niemanden was an auch nicht wo es herkommt. ...


Das sehen Finanzbehörden aber anders. Die Schwarzarbeit summieret sich auf weit über 100 Milliarden. 
Zahlen müssen dafür alle anderen. Schwarzarbeiter nutzen unsere Infrastruktur, zahlen aber nicht.
Es sind Schmarotzer. Darum dürfen die Finanzbehörden wissen, wer woher welche Einnahmen hat.

Übrigens fängt Freundschaft bei Geld an. Ich beschenke Freunde in Not natürlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich gehöre selber nicht zu den Reichsten, aber was kannst du denn für z.B. 5 Cent kaufen? Übliche Preise sind z.B. 1,79€. Das wären dann nach der Abschaffung 1,80€, also 1 Cent mehr. Auch über's Jahr gerechnet ist das extrem wenig.
> 
> Dem gegenüber steht z.B. ein verminderter Verwaltungsaufwand, der Kosten spart.



Extrem wenig? Allein durch die ganzen Lebensmittel, die man kauft, dürfte der durchschnittliche Warenstückpreis bei unter 5 Euro liegen. Für Leute, die sich keine großen Anschaffungen leisten können, sogar deutlich darunter. Wenn die Preise jetzt alle um 1-5 Cent angehoben werden, sind das schnell mal 1% Preiserhöhung und das flächendeckend.
Kann vielleicht verschmerzen, aber auch nur wenn man muss. Oder wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dein Gehalt einfach mal um 1% gekürzt wird?


Bezüglich Zahlvorgangsdauer: Im Schnitt brauchen die Kartenzahler vor mir an der Kasse am längsten und das obwohl viel zu wenig Bargeldzahler auch nur das Portmonaie öffnen (geschweige denn gucken, was sie an Münzen haben), bevor sie den Endpreis genannt bekommen.

Und ob man seine gesamte Privatsphäre via Smartphone, Kartenzahlung, Facebook,... aufgibt, sollte bitte schön immer noch jeder für sich entscheiden - und kein Gesetz zum Zahlungsverkehr. Bekanntermaßen gibt es genug Leute, die arg wenig davon halten. Auch wenn always-on-Junkies dass ggf. nicht realisieren, weil es ihnen zu selten jemand tweetet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Extrem wenig? Allein durch die ganzen Lebensmittel, die man kauft, dürfte der durchschnittliche Warenstückpreis bei unter 5 Euro liegen. Für Leute, die sich keine großen Anschaffungen leisten können, sogar deutlich darunter. Wenn die Preise jetzt alle um 1-5 Cent angehoben werden, sind das schnell mal 1% Preiserhöhung und das flächendeckend.


Warum sollten die Preise steigen? Anstatt 79Cent würden es dann 75, zumindest bei einigen Produkten. In der Summe würde sich gar nichts würde sich ändern. ...


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Zahlvorgangsdauer: Im Schnitt brauchen die Kartenzahler vor mir an der Kasse am längsten und das obwohl viel zu wenig Bargeldzahler auch nur das Portmonaie öffnen (geschweige denn gucken, was sie an Münzen haben), bevor sie den Endpreis genannt bekommen.



Ich finde es eher erschreckender, dass den Leuten an der Kasse, wenn sie denn zahlen sollen, erst dann einfällt, dass sie zahlen müssen und sie dann anfangen, die Geldbörse zu suchen.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob nun Karten oder Barzahler.
Jeder Kartenbesitzer scheint nie einen Plan davon zu haben, wie der Kartenleser funktioniert, die wühlen die Karte heraus und stecken sie erst mal falsch herum ins Lesegerät.
Der Barzahler schaut erst mal, ob er nicht doch einen 5€ Schein hat für den Einkauf von 3,24€ und legt dann einen 50er hin. Und später meint er dann, dass er irgendwo noch 24 Cent liegen hat.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Die -,99 Preise sind nur die schwachsinnige Blüte der Verkaufsförderung oder Profitgier, das kann man wirklich abschaffen.



Meiner Meinung nach reines Marketing.
2,99€ klingen eben billiger als 3€
Und 1,29-9 an der Tanke hört sich nicht nach 1,30 an.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Zahlvorgangsdauer: Im Schnitt brauchen die Kartenzahler vor mir an der Kasse am längsten und das obwohl viel zu wenig Bargeldzahler auch nur das Portmonaie öffnen (geschweige denn gucken, was sie an Münzen haben), bevor sie den Endpreis genannt bekommen.



Das bestreite ich gar nicht; das liegt aber auch oft an den Geräten selbst und nicht am Kunden. An der Tankstelle zahl ich meist mit Karte, weil da doch etwas höhere Beträge anfallen. Manchmal warte ich da 3 Sekunden auf das "Zahlvorgang erfolgt" und ein andermal fast eine Minute. Das hängt wohl auch von der Verbindung des Kartengeräts zum jeweiligen Bankserver ab.

Und wie Threshold schon schrieb, auch bei Barzahlern kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen. Manche Leute verwechseln immer noch die 20 ct und 50 ct Münzen, das hält dann auch auf.

Das mit dem Bewegungsprofil durch die Zahlvorgänge in bnestimmten Läden ist natürlich einleuchtend - dann darf man jedoch auch nie ein Handy mitführen, da geht das nämlich auch. Jedes Handy meldet sich immer neu an einem Funkmast an, wenn man das zuständige Gebiet des alten Mastens verlassen hat.


----------



## Amon (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Also an der Tanke zahle ich grundsätzlich auch mit Karte, liegt aber daran dass ich meist eh nicht genug bares in der Tasche habe wenn der Sprit mal wieder günstig ist. Ansonsten immer alles bar, außer es übersteigt 500€.


----------



## Leob12 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



jamie schrieb:


> Bzgl. Wechselgeld wäre ich eher dafür, 1,2 und 5 (vllt. noch 10 und 20) Cent-Münzen abzuschaffen, wie's z.B. auch in der Schweiz schon gemacht wurde. Die haben sowieso keine Bedeutung mehr. Ob ich jetzt 4,99€ bezahle oder 5€ ist dann auch egal. Auch über's Jahr gerechnet ist das nicht viel. Es gibt auch nichts, das man mit so kleinen Münzen bezahlen könnte. Zu meiner Kindheit konnte man im Supermarkt oder an der Tankstelle noch für 10 Cent Centershocks kaufen, aber die kosten ja mittlerweile auch deutlich mehr.



Jaja, sag das den Mindestrentnern, Studenten, Alleinerziehern oder generell allen, denen es finanziell nicht so prall gut geht. Wo wäre für sie da der "Gewinn"? 
Wieso dann etwas statt 79c 75c kosten würde, muss mir mal jemand erklären. Ich halte so etwas für schrecklich naiv. 

Und ob ich mir jetzt an einer Kasse 10 Sekunden spare, es liegt wie meistens nicht an der Technik, sondern am Menschen.


----------



## jamie (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Extrem wenig? Allein durch die ganzen Lebensmittel, die man kauft, dürfte der durchschnittliche Warenstückpreis bei unter 5 Euro liegen. Für Leute, die sich keine großen Anschaffungen leisten können, sogar deutlich darunter. Wenn die Preise jetzt alle um 1-5 Cent angehoben werden, sind das schnell mal 1% Preiserhöhung und das flächendeckend.
> Kann vielleicht verschmerzen, aber auch nur wenn man muss. Oder wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dein Gehalt einfach mal um 1% gekürzt wird?


Das kann man sicherlich diskutieren. Auch ob dann alle Preise zwangsläufig steigen. Ein Vorschlag zur Güte wäre ja ein Konzept ähnlich zu dem, dass an Tankstellen eingesetzt wird. Da wird der Preis pro Liter in Euro ja bis zur dritten Nachkommastelle angegeben und dann die Summe auf volle Cent gerundet. Ähnlich könnte es dann ja auch beim Einkaufen sein: Preis auf Cent genau angegeben, Summe wird auf 10 Cent gerundet. D.h. die -5 bis 5 Cent würden nicht auf jeden Artikel aufgeschlagen, sondern nur auf den Gesamteinkauf. Zumindest dann ist das keine Nennenswerte finanzielle Belastung für den Verbraucher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Zahlvorgangsdauer: Im Schnitt brauchen die Kartenzahler vor mir an der Kasse am längsten und das obwohl viel zu wenig Bargeldzahler auch nur das Portmonaie öffnen (geschweige denn gucken, was sie an Münzen haben), bevor sie den Endpreis genannt bekommen.


Es ging ja auch nicht um's Tempo, sondern darum, dass Kupfermünzen quasi keinen Zweck erfüllen und nur Platz im Portmonnaie und in den Kassen verbrauchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ob man seine gesamte Privatsphäre via Smartphone, Kartenzahlung, Facebook,... aufgibt, sollte bitte schön immer noch jeder für sich entscheiden - und kein Gesetz zum Zahlungsverkehr. Bekanntermaßen gibt es genug Leute, die arg wenig davon halten. Auch wenn always-on-Junkies dass ggf. nicht realisieren, weil es ihnen zu selten jemand tweetet.


Ganz meine Meinung. Daher ja auch der Vorschlag der Abschaffung von 1,2 und 5 Cent-Münzen, um das Bezahlen mit Bargeld wieder bequemer zu machen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jaja, sag das den Mindestrentnern, Studenten, Alleinerziehern oder generell allen, denen es finanziell nicht so prall gut geht. Wo wäre für sie da der "Gewinn"?
> Wieso dann etwas statt 79c 75c kosten würde, muss mir mal jemand erklären. Ich halte so etwas für schrecklich naiv.
> 
> Und ob ich mir jetzt an einer Kasse 10 Sekunden spare, es liegt wie meistens nicht an der Technik, sondern am Menschen.



Ich schwimme auch nicht im Geld (Student). Und dass dann die Artikel billiger werden, habe ich nie behauptet. o_O
Zur finanziellen Belastung und der vermeintlichen Zeitersparnis sei auf den Vorschlag verwiesen, den ich ruyven_macaran entgegnet habe (oben im Post).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sehen Finanzbehörden aber anders. Die Schwarzarbeit summieret sich auf weit über 100 Milliarden.
> Zahlen müssen dafür alle anderen. Schwarzarbeiter nutzen unsere Infrastruktur, zahlen aber nicht.
> Es sind Schmarotzer. Darum dürfen die Finanzbehörden wissen, wer woher welche Einnahmen hat.
> 
> Übrigens fängt Freundschaft bei Geld an. Ich beschenke Freunde in Not natürlich.



Ich sehe es eher zweischneidig. Natürlich soll man damit nicht seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten und noch irgendwo die Hand fleißig aufhalten, aber bei dem Lohngefälle bleibt so manchem kein anderer Weg


----------



## Leob12 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich schwimme auch nicht im Geld (Student). Und dass dann die Artikel billiger werden, habe ich nie behauptet. o_O
> Zur finanziellen Belastung und der vermeintlichen Zeitersparnis sei auf den Vorschlag verwiesen, den ich ruyven_macaran entgegnet habe (oben im Post).



Ok, sowas würde eher Sinn machen. 
Der Vorwurf meinerseits war nicht an dich gerichtet, die Behauptung hat jemand anderes aufgestellt.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Preise steigen? Anstatt 79Cent würden es dann 75, zumindest bei einigen Produkten. In der Summe würde sich gar nichts würde sich ändern. ...



Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass ein Unternehmer, die Aufgabe "runde 79 Cent auf einen 5er Betrag" zum Ergebnis "75" kommt?





Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bewegungsprofil durch die Zahlvorgänge in bnestimmten Läden ist natürlich einleuchtend - dann darf man jedoch auch nie ein Handy mitführen, da geht das nämlich auch. Jedes Handy meldet sich immer neu an einem Funkmast an, wenn man das zuständige Gebiet des alten Mastens verlassen hat.



Die Funkzellendaten lassen keine/kaum Rückschlüsse auf mein Konsumverhalten (und alles, was dran hängt - also alles, wirklich alles) zu und sie stehen nur dem Mobilfunkbetreiber zur Verfügung. Und das auch nur dann, wenn ich mein Handy dabei und an habe, was ich mir (im Gegensatz zu Zahlungsgesetzen) beides aussuchen kann. Bei einer Kartenzahlung werden dagegen der Person zuordbare Daten zumindest bei Geschäft und Bank gespeichert (und das auch für deutlich längere Zeiträume) und können, zumindest einseitig, mit bestimmten Artikeln verknüpft werden oder auch mit Überwachungsbildern oder... . Und diese Daten lassen sich händlerübergreifend poolen bzw. von der Bank sowieso direkt allumfassend auswerten.
Das ist verdammt viel weiter reichend, als die grobe Ortsbestimmung per Funkzellendaten. Die verrät z.B. nur, dass ich an einem Tag in der Nähe meiner Wohnung gewesen bin, wie so oft. Und meine Nachbarin auch, wie genauso oft. Meine Zahlungsdaten würden verraten, dass ich, obwohl wochentags, erst um 11 bei Bäcker war, da komischerweise Croissants gekauft habe, die ich sonst nie esse und auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar Rosen im Blumenladen hab mitgehen lassen. Und beim Wocheneinkauf am späten Nachmittag waren auf einmal Pralinen auf der Liste, abends wurde ein Liebesfilm beim Streaming-Dienst gekauft. Oder vielleicht auch ein Hardcore-Porno und gut zwei Stunden später werden von der gleichen IP, diesmal aber mit der Kreditkarte der Nachbarin, Fetisch-Dessous bestellt?

Was wir wann wo kaufen verrät verdammt viel über uns.


----------



## JimSim3 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass ein Unternehmer, die Aufgabe "runde 79 Cent auf einen 5er Betrag" zum Ergebnis "75" kommt?



Naja, ganz abwegig ist es nicht. Es greift immer noch das gleiche Prinzip wie bei den 1,99€ anstatt 2€.  1,95€ verkauft sich einfach besser als 2€...


----------



## T-Drive (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach reines Marketing.
> 2,99€ klingen eben billiger als 3€
> Und 1,29-9 an der Tanke hört sich nicht nach 1,30 an.



Jo mei Herr Treshold, Marketing IST ebent Verkaufsförderung und dient nicht zuletzt halt der Profitgier.  Wie es sich anhört ist für mich pers. irrelevant, und zeigt nur dass der Handel dem Verbraucher ein ordentliches Maß an Oberflächlichkeit, Ignoranz und Dummheit unterstellt.

btw. Was haben wir denn angestellt ?


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Naja, ganz abwegig ist es nicht. Es greift immer noch das gleiche Prinzip wie bei den 1,99€ anstatt 2€.  1,95€ verkauft sich einfach besser als 2€...



Doch, es ist abwegig. 
Deswegen kaufen die Leute nicht 2 Packungen und real macht der Verkäufer somit eben 4c Verlust.


----------



## jamie (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, es ist abwegig.
> Deswegen kaufen die Leute nicht 2 Packungen und real macht der Verkäufer somit eben 4c Verlust.



Gibt doch genug Läden mit Preisen wie 1,95€ oder sogar 1,90€ ....
JimSim3 hat schon Recht...


----------



## Amon (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Es sollte aber klar sein dass niemand abrunden wird. Alles schön nach oben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

Aufrunden bitte, nur das diesmal das falsche Ende profitieren würde .


----------



## Poulton (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, es ist abwegig.
> Deswegen kaufen die Leute nicht 2 Packungen und real macht der Verkäufer somit eben 4c Verlust.


Dann wird eben der Hersteller gewechselt, die Packungsgröße verringert oder die Zusammensetzung des Produktes geändert. Wobei das eine das andere nicht ausschließt.


----------



## jamie (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann wird eben der Hersteller gewechselt, die Packungsgröße verringert oder die Zusammensetzung des Produktes geändert. Wobei das eine das andere nicht ausschließt.



Zumal Leob12s Argument sowieso Käse ist, weil die Leute auch genauso wenig 2 kaufen, weil's 1,99€ statt 2€ kostet. 
Wird trotzdem so gemacht, weil's eben doch wirksam ist.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*

In ein oder zwei nördlichen Ländern, glaube Finnnland und nochmal was, sind die 1 und 2 ct Münzen doch schon abgeschafft. Wie wird das denn dort gehandhabt?

Die Idee, nicht jeden einzelnen Artikel zu runden, sondern nur den Gesamtbetrag des Einkaufs, finde ich jedenfalls gut. Die kaufmännisch kalkulierten Preise wie 1,79 oder 2,99 könnten so bestehen bleiben und nur am Ende wird der gesamte Kassenbetrag auf Null ab- oder aufgerundet. Das sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bargeldzahlungen  werden in Frankreich eingeschränkt. Diskussion über die Folgen*



> 1 und 2 ct Münzen doch schon abgeschafft. Wie wird das denn dort gehandhabt?


Die haben Kerben in der Münze um den passenden Teil absägen zu können


----------

